# Methods to study English



## ladybird (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys!
I'm not a native English speaker but I do my best to become an advanced speaker. I wonder which methods/books/other things you use to learn this language.
Currently I'm using Online English application from lsbf (a school in London). Here is the video - LSBF London & InterActive Introduce OnlinEnglish - YouTube

Please share your experience


----------



## sarinsarin (Aug 30, 2012)

Watching English TV shows and movies helps a lot. So does listening to English songs.
Also I find it helpful to listen to English podcasts and it helps with your listening skills. I download the podcasts to my ipod and listen to it everytime I can - during my daily commute to and from work, while working out, and in bed until I fall asleep.
And remember that learning a language you have to work on all four: reading, listening, writing, and speaking.
Speaking is just as important and you have to find someone to speak English with so you can practice.


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

You can opt for English training classes local or online


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2012)

Check this method:
Learning English: How do I improve my English speaking skills in a very short time? - Quora


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 29, 2012)

sarinsarin said:


> Watching English TV shows and movies helps a lot. So does listening to English songs.
> Also I find it helpful to listen to English podcasts and it helps with your listening skills. I download the podcasts to my ipod and listen to it everytime I can - during my daily commute to and from work, while working out, and in bed until I fall asleep.
> And remember that learning a language you have to work on all four: reading, listening, writing, and speaking.
> Speaking is just as important and you have to find someone to speak English with so you can practice.



what is English podcasts . please help me.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2012)

There is no shortcut to be fluent in any language, be it speaking or writing. In case of English, to improve your writing skill, see god quality of topics and try to write topics yourself, (at-least for 6 months). For speaking, it comes by practice and needs no extra effort. But don't try to change your accent too much in the beginning. In most of the cases those English training institutes teaches the students nothing special, just introduces self confidence in you. You may gain the the same by speaking with your friends in English. Ask your parents to use English at home, for 6 months (at least).
Hope this short guide helps. Cheers.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 29, 2012)

"Thinking" in English is another aspect you can work on. Usually while learning a new language we often "translate" everything we listen/read into our native language and then comprehend it. However, if you directly use English for the same "processing" not only would it save invaluable time but it will make you more comfortable with the language.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ Yes!! While learning a specific language, one need to forget about all other language you have already known.

'Translating' everything to mother tongue doesn't work out anywhere in any language.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 29, 2012)

languagelearning: search results
English As a Second Language


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope none of us are native English speakers.
My personal experience says, it gets better when you interact with people. If your basics are not clear, i.e. Grammar, use of words and their forms (tense), then try getting hold of a few good English grammar books like one from Wren & Martin (High School English Grammar & Composition-By P.C. Wren & H. Martin). I can't say whether it's still under copyright or has been released into public domain, but here's a link to it.
Once you've learnt enough to use words according to their proper usage, then you can try interacting with people in English. Though, initially, it's tough to overcome your obvious hesitation, you'll gain confidence once you start talking with people in English, and with time, it'll help you gain confidence and you'll get better and much more fluent in English.
As far as joining English coaching classes is concerned, I can't say how much these are effective collectively, but, as far as I've seen as an acting HR Manager (in absence of the real one), most are actually not. The problem with the local ones are that they are not able to teach you a better English, though you'll start talking, but, most of the time, you won't be grammatically correct - most of the times due to unavailability of experiences, trained and incapable teaching faculty (Most absorb their own students as faculty). A few reputed ones, will train you speak superb English for a hefty amount, but, most of the times, you won't be able to write it down in a correct grammatical order and with correct spellings.
That reminds of an episode named English Factory from Ravish Ki Report that was being aired on NDTV about a year ago.


----------



## donnawhite (Dec 1, 2012)

sarinsarin said:


> Watching English TV shows and movies helps a lot. So does listening to English songs.
> Also I find it helpful to listen to English podcasts and it helps with your listening skills. I download the podcasts to my ipod and listen to it everytime I can - during my daily commute to and from work, while working out, and in bed until I fall asleep.
> And remember that learning a language you have to work on all four: reading, listening, writing, and speaking.
> Speaking is just as important and you have to find someone to speak English with so you can practice.


Totally agree with this is finest method to learn any language not only English.
When we want to learn a language, we have to become more and more closer tho it by using the ways like reading, listening, speaking etc.
I think self-learning is best here to learn English!


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 2, 2012)

sarinsarin said:


> Watching English TV shows and movies helps a lot. So does listening to English songs.
> Also I find it helpful to listen to English podcasts and it helps with your listening skills. I download the podcasts to my ipod and listen to it everytime I can - during my daily commute to and from work, while working out, and in bed until I fall asleep.
> And remember that learning a language you have to work on all four: reading, listening, writing, and speaking.
> Speaking is just as important and you have to find someone to speak English with so you can practice.



Is there any websites to download English podcasts ?? please. !!!


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> Is there any websites to download English podcasts ?? please. !!!



dont. most of them speak with thick accents.

i suggest reading English literature, anything you can get your hands on, finding tough words, getting their meaning and then using them in real life conversations


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> Is there any websites to download English podcasts ?? please. !!!



reading a good english book>Listening to a podcast. Look for good books at a library ask people with good English what kind of books you should read. That will definitely help you improve


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

read anything by enid blyton. great starting point. easy english, and you get to know a bit about english lifestyle.
if you want a bit of a challenge, take up anything written in the 1900's, including mark twain, o henry, etc.

in your library, look for penguin published books, they have some of the best stuff.

protip : never ever read coffee table books. they are meant to showoff, and dont have any sort of use, other than soaking up spilled coffee.
kinda like how we imagine kama sutra to be a sex manual with graphic descriptions, but its actually an essay of sorts, minus all the sexy bits.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 14, 2012)

Read a lot of English and watch a lot of English TV content. There's nothing else I can tell you. Don't _ever_ try to emulate an accent though; it's a huge turn off to some people


----------



## shanthi (Jan 23, 2013)

Read some english newspaper,watch some english movies & try to speak in english with every one .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 23, 2013)

Watch Pokemon. 

Seriously, I learned my basics there.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

Check out some online programs. Develop a habit and continue with it.


----------

